# Kaley Cuoco - The Big Bang Theory - S6 Ep 5 "The Holographic Excitation" x3



## Sachse (17 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## Spezi30 (17 Okt. 2012)

mittlerweile gefällt mir die Serie gar nicht so schlecht, jedenfalls deutlich besser als die überbewertete Two and a half men


----------



## MetalFan (17 Okt. 2012)

Die Serie ist der Kracher - wenn ich da an gestern denke rofl3!

:thx: für "Penny"


----------



## RKCErika (19 Okt. 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## psychobasti (20 Okt. 2012)

Kaley ist einfach das Beste in der Serie, danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Swarley (20 Okt. 2012)

ich fand die ersten staffeln besser


----------



## Akrueger100 (20 Okt. 2012)

:thx: Spezi


----------

